# qld weather jan 2013



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/1/13)

hey guys, weather is pretty bad here in capalaba. god knows what its like elsewhere.. hope everyone is safe. i cant drive atm, but i hope those that have to are going to keep safe and well.

stay safe.

_WALLACE_


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/1/13)

No power, and the back yard is a swimming pool, other than that all good. Beer is still cold.


----------



## spog (27/1/13)

have heard the reports about the amount of rainfall up your way,amazing,could do with some of it down here its as dry as a lime burners boot here,hav'nt had a decent rain in a while

cheers...spog...


----------



## jyo (27/1/13)

Just looked at the radar loop. Look after yourselves, guys.


----------



## dougsbrew (27/1/13)

had around 500mm+rain here, lots shit loads topsoil, cant get out of home, flooded in, power went out(beer fridge getting warm), but thank fuk the power is back now. will attach pics when i work out how to.


----------



## dougsbrew (27/1/13)

dougsbrew said:


> had around 500mm+rain here, lots shit loads topsoil, cant get out of home, flooded in, power went out(beer fridge getting warm), but thank fuk the power is back now. will attach pics when i work out how to.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/1/13)

Epic! There are ~91000 houses without power, at least I'm not alone! http://www.energex.com.au/residential-and-business/power-outages/unplanned-power-outages


----------



## lukiferj (27/1/13)

Stay safe everyone. Windy and wet here but looking ok. Roof is leaking in about 4 spots but I can deal with that next week.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/13)

A few flood warnings are out. If you live in QLD and Nthern NSW and have been copping the rain check your local warnings.

Edit; Added Nthern NSW


----------



## tazman1967 (27/1/13)

Safe and dry here, got power at the moment.
Media reports that 3500 units and homes will be flooded in Brisbane and Ipswich.
Another 6hrs of heavy rain and another 100mm to come.
Bunker down and stay safe and dry Qlders..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/1/13)

Can't compete with Dougs photos but here's a pic of my yard. Makes the pool a bit redundant! It's actually dropped a bit, was almost above the shed slab level (on left) an hour ago.


----------



## billygoat (27/1/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Can't compete with Dougs photos but here's a pic of my yard. Makes the pool a bit redundant! It's actually dropped a bit, was almost above the shed slab level (on left) an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you don't have to use your snorkel Liam, stay safe.


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/1/13)

Burnett river is in full flood, plenty of damage at Burnett Heads and Bargara due to several tornadoes not to mention the heavy rain. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Batz (27/1/13)

yep wet here as well


----------



## Bribie G (27/1/13)

It's been raining all day on the Mid North Coast here but the worst is on the way - collecting quite a bit of water in the rain gauge - about four inches in the old money. Coffs might get a foot of rain.


----------



## carniebrew (27/1/13)

Just heard Sydney and surrounds are looking at 100+ mm tomorrow. We haven't had more than 2 mm down in Melbourne for months...would you believe? Back yard is the same colour as my hefeweizen at the moment.

Anyone heard from QldKev? I heard Bundy was declared a state of emergency today.


----------



## kezza (27/1/13)

Just lost power damit


----------



## Florian (27/1/13)

billygoat said:


> Hope you don't have to use your snorkel Liam, stay safe.


That just cracked me up! :lol:

We have a river going through our garage as usual, and one of the pencil pines is about to drop into the pool, but apart from that all good. 
Went to Bunnings a little while ago, and on the way back it took me about 30 minutes to find a way home that wasn't flooded. In Toombul the water goes right up to the shops and the airport link tunnel is closed. Saw quite a few houses flooded already, Aviation High is under as well.


----------



## Bribie G (27/1/13)

QldKev is at Innes Park on the coast just down from Bargara - hope he's ok as well, However the rain is finished there so drying out tomorrow I guess. On the outside anyway


----------



## pommiebloke (27/1/13)

Still got power here but many of the surrounding suburbs have lost theirs. A few trees down but nothing too bad.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/1/13)

My hops are copping an absolute smashing in this wind


----------



## givemeamash (27/1/13)

dark it is windy.....has been all day!!!


----------



## Florian (27/1/13)

Evil pencil pine attacking saaz hops


----------



## pommiebloke (27/1/13)

Spoke too soon. Power is out and looks like it won't be back for some time.


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/1/13)

carniebrew said:


> Just heard Sydney and surrounds are looking at 100+ mm tomorrow. We haven't had more than 2 mm down in Melbourne for months...would you believe? Back yard is the same colour as my hefeweizen at the moment.
> 
> Anyone heard from QldKev? I heard Bundy was declared a state of emergency today.


Just been in contact with Qldkev, he is safe and well.


----------



## Screwtop (27/1/13)

dougsbrew said:


> > had around 500mm+rain here, lots shit loads topsoil, cant get out of home, flooded in, power went out(beer fridge getting warm), but thank fuk the power is back now. will attach pics when i work out how to.


Hi Benj!

Wow some erosion there Doug, hope it's not too bad. Heard on the scanner that Imbil is cut off and a local woman went into labour around 4pm local doctor attending, lucky.


----------



## jyo (27/1/13)

Florian said:


> Evil pencil pine attacking saaz hops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's dedication to your hobby! A night light for your babies.


----------



## Bribie G (28/1/13)

I got up early to keep in touch with brother in UK and I see that they may have to close the Pacific and New England highways. Great end to a long weekend. Maybe I could load kegmate onto a trolley and ply the traffic lines with 20 bucks a pint. And curry. Yessssss. Evil laugh.


----------



## Lakey (28/1/13)

Im glad we didnt get any tornadoes here in brissy or ipswich the last couple of days. I was out in the thick of it for 12 hours both days, was.soaked from head to toe working on can do's train set on the ipswich line shut down.


----------



## Rowy (28/1/13)

I'm about 75m from the water at Birkdale and about 1.00am it bloody felt like we did Lakey :blink:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/1/13)

our power is out now. and theres a few trees down over the road.


----------



## Rowy (28/1/13)

_WALLACE_ said:


> our power is out now. and theres a few trees down over the road.


Still got it here Wallace


----------



## Lakey (28/1/13)

Shit thats no good Rowy hope there was no damage.


----------



## Rowy (28/1/13)

Few tree's down around the place Lakey but so far so good. Like you its hard to juggle work and keeping an eye on your own joint


----------



## Bribie G (28/1/13)

The really heavy stuff seems to be sweeping over the Inland at the moment, Armidale, Narrabri etc - (check BOM Radar) Punkin and crew were heading down this way to Forster for the long weekend, hope they'll get home ok.


----------



## hellbent (28/1/13)

Jeez you blokes up north are just recovering from the last big one, now this!!! Keep safe guys, wishing you well.


----------



## kalbarluke (28/1/13)

There has been a LOT of rain (300-400mm) in the mountains west of Brisbane. That water is headed toward Ipswich and eventually Brissy. For example, the dam near my house (Moogera) is almost 4m over the spillway. That water feeds into the Bremer.

I hope the Ipswich brewers are okay. I know a few were affected quite badly last time. At least this time hopefully won't be as high and you have a bit more time to prepare.


----------



## jlm (28/1/13)

Texted my brother to see if he's ok (he's Tamborine sort of area) after hearing they got caned on the news, his response: "Everything is broken".


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/1/13)

A few big trees downed at my local park this morning. 







This one required two photos:


----------



## Rowy (28/1/13)

Anyone heard from Snow? He copped it bad last time................


----------



## Screwtop (28/1/13)

Batz said:


> yep wet here as well


Isolated I hear Batz?


Screwy


----------



## Rowy (28/1/13)

How'd you go in Gympie Screwy?


----------



## Bribie G (28/1/13)

Pacific Hwy cut at Grafton and a flood warning for the Hastings River (Port M.) - good job Warra48 lives on a hill


----------



## TidalPete (28/1/13)

Rowy said:


> How'd you go in Gympie Screwy?


I would like to think that Screwy's house & shed are (hopefully) fine and that the creek out the back has only caused minor damage to his back yard?
Let us know Screwy?


----------



## NickB (28/1/13)

No mention of damage at Screwy's on Facebook. Had some flooding at his work though. Calling for volunteers to help clean up (it is a charity)

Cheers


----------



## tazman1967 (28/1/13)

Im at Eagleby and am safe and dry at the moment..
The Albert river has busted its banks before the 3pm deadline, the Logan river is due to peak tomorrow..
Biggest flood in Logan since 1974, we missed out on the 2011.
Stay safe QLD brewers


----------



## Bribie G (28/1/13)

Alexandra Headland, Sunshine Coast - no it doesn't look like Tidal Pete's car.


----------



## chunckious (28/1/13)

15m tree uprooted itself in the front this morning. Smashed the antenna off the roof. It was caught by some other trees ( ******* previous owners wanted a rain forest), teetering the house one side, taking the fence out the other. Spanner from up the road came down in the rain, slug it up with his hi-ab on the back of his truck. Done a bit off trickery and managed to lay her down in the front yard for me. All chopped with the chainsaw ready for dumping on the weekend.
Raising a glass to ya spanner...got me out of the shit. I saw dollar signs for a while. :beerbang:


----------



## TidalPete (28/1/13)

Bribie G said:


> Alexandra Headland, Sunshine Coast - no it doesn't look like Tidal Pete's car.


Not mine mate. I like to see where I'm going. :lol:


----------



## NickB (28/1/13)

Dunno, Pete. I've seen your garage. Several dirty tyre marks... They kinda look like...ummm..the...video.... Nah, I got nothing. Sorry!


----------



## sp0rk (28/1/13)

The wind is just starting to get a little hectic here in Boambee (10 mins south of Coffs), but the water didn't get all that high out here, never does
In Coffs is another story, the new flood diversion methods after the huge floods in 2008 are doing their job, but but a lot of places are still under water now
Bellingen copped it badly, the bridge over the river there is completely submerged
The worst i can complain about is the water takes a good 5 or so minutes to go down in the toilet after you flush it, very stinky after a while
And Telstra's pits/conduit here is full of water, I'm getting slower than dailup speeds and constant dropouts (first world problems...)


----------



## Rowy (28/1/13)

> The wind is just starting to get a little hectic here in Boambee (10 mins south of Coffs), but the water didn't get all that high out here, never does
> In Coffs is another story, the new flood diversion methods after the huge floods in 2008 are doing their job, but but a lot of places are still under water now
> Bellingen copped it badly, the bridge over the river there is completely submerged
> The worst i can complain about is the water takes a good 5 or so minutes to go down in the toilet after you flush it, very stinky after a while
> And Telstra's pits/conduit here is full of water, I'm getting slower than dailup speeds and constant dropouts (first world problems...)


Spork The wind up here was crazy and I've been through a category 1 and 2 before. Batten down mate!


----------



## tazman1967 (28/1/13)

We had a wild night up here... bunker down people


----------



## Screwtop (28/1/13)

Rowy said:


> How'd you go in Gympie Screwy?


All good at home Batz, 



TidalPete said:


> I would like to think that Screwy's house & shed are (hopefully) fine and that the creek out the back has only caused minor damage to his back yard?
> Let us know Screwy?


No worries Pete, House and shed/brewery10M above flood level.



NickB said:


> No mention of damage at Screwy's on Facebook. Had some flooding at his work though. Calling for volunteers to help clean up (it is a charity)
> 
> Cheers


Nick, At home we're cut off from town as usual. Work has 1M of water through the admin building. With only a handfull of employees we are going to need some volunteers to help with the cleanup. A non for profit organisation, we have a committee to call on, but will need outside help from locals.

Screwy


----------



## Rowy (28/1/13)

Screwy PM me with a mobile and I'll see what I can arrange. Have to start work later tonight but can phone you in the morning if not. I've strated a thread on here and know a heap of pricks in Gympie!


----------



## Screwtop (28/1/13)

Done, thanks Rowy

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G (28/1/13)

Main rain system has now cleared Port Macquarie and is heading down towards Sydney - we have had about ten inches here at Old Bar. Interesting to see that the whole region around Coonabarabran has had a massive soaking, much more than the coast. Watch all those scorched and hopefully re-seeded eucalypts go stupid over the next couple of years. Yay.

Drought and flooding rains.


----------



## TidalPete (28/1/13)

> Drought and flooding rains.



Top marks Bribie. :super:

To the educationally-deprived of today's youth  --------------- http://www.lancescoular.com/my-country-by-dorothea-mackellar.html#a


----------



## mxd (29/1/13)

hope your all safe and sound guys, it's too close to the last floods it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Bribie G (29/1/13)

Bundaberg this morning, and hasn't peaked yet. Hope the lads there and their families are ok.


----------



## raven19 (29/1/13)

Stay safe folks, our thoughts are with all those families affected.

That is a friggin insane amount of rain - we struggle to get that in a year down here in SA.


----------



## QldKev (29/1/13)

I'm back online, no major damage to report. I've learnt not to measure rain in mm or even inches. Measure it in feet, cause a couple of feet of rain doesn't sound as bad. My rain water tank is full h34r:

Good luck with the weather system down south from us.

QldKev

ps. Don't buy a generator from SuperCheap. I've used it once before for 30mins testing it out. Pulled it out when needed and it won't fire up.


----------



## Screwtop (29/1/13)

Glad you're ok Kev, Andrew and others??

Screwy


----------



## Tony (29/1/13)

We only got the edge of it here in the Hunter Valley. I recorded 110mm of rain, which just watered the lawn compared to what you poor buggers got further north.

Drove to work this morning and the big RTA message signs were saying "NO ACCESS TO QLD"

Hope everyone on here is ok.


----------



## QldKev (29/1/13)

Screwtop said:


> Glad you're ok Kev, Andrew and others??
> 
> Screwy


No issues, all pulled through with minimal impact


QldKev


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (29/1/13)

Bribie G said:


> Bundaberg this morning, and hasn't peaked yet. Hope the lads there and their families are ok.


How did you pull up Bribie? Hope your ok down there! :icon_cheers:


----------



## dougsbrew (30/1/13)

not long after my original post, power went out again as the massive overflow from borumba dam started ripping out power poles, only got power back yesterday, internet came back about 2 hour ago. some have been hit pretty hard out here, alot of damage in imbil, and further upstream is even worse, road is still cutoff.





flood plains.





no part of this bridge was visible during peak, house to right of bridge went under, as did the caravan park to the left.





cant beleive people taking the chance - got washed off the bridge, dont know the outcome, water was moving quick, water height is the dirt mark at top of tree rhs.





and this was washed up on the side of the road where it was cut off, as was parts of a tv.


----------



## browndog (30/1/13)

jeez, I hope those two caravan parks up near the Borumba dam wall still exist. Tim (daemon here) who copped it bad last time got ankle deep water in his downstairs floor this year. A couple of the boys have been helping him out.


----------



## Batz (30/1/13)

We scored 525 ml of rain and of course if your own a valley that's means you end up with all that water very quickly. All my problems are just land slips and dam overfolws so no worries with our house. 

Lots of work planting out and sand bagging the next few months.

I hope all are safe here, and did not sustain any damage.

Batz


----------



## winkle (30/1/13)

Batz said:


> We scored 525 ml of rain and of course if your own a valley that's means you end up with all that water very quickly. All my problems are just land slips and dam overfolws so no worries with our house.
> 
> Lots of work planting out and sand bagging the next few months.
> 
> ...


I hope all those bricks did some good mate. 525mls is a lotta water.


----------



## Batz (30/1/13)

winkle said:


> I hope all those bricks did some good mate. 525mls is a lotta water.



I'll post a pic of all those bricks mate, or whats left of them.

Batz


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/1/13)

timelapse video of the satellite & radar images of ex-TC Oswald.


----------



## TheCarbinator (30/1/13)

We just got the power on this morning after having a "brown out" for 3 days. A brown out is like a black out but the power doesn't go off, it just reduces in voltage which can do damage to your electronic devices.


----------



## NickB (30/1/13)

Hope all is well with you guys. 

Doug - pretty hectic looking up your way, hope you and yours are all ok.

Batz - nothing like a couple of showers, is there! I'm guessing the pub didn't go under this time? At least you and Julie are safe, as is Banjo I assume? Sounds like a bit of back-breaking work to get things back. Gimme a yell if you need a hand one weekend. You can pay me in beer h34r:

Cheers


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (30/1/13)

NickB said:


> Hope all is well with you guys.
> 
> Doug - pretty hectic looking up your way, hope you and yours are all ok.
> 
> ...


+ 1


----------



## Batz (30/1/13)

Banjo was busy chasing naughty birdies throughout the rain Nick.
I might take up some help from you guys one weekend, you any good at filling sand bags?

batz


----------



## NickB (30/1/13)

I'm good at anything when I get a few beers at the end! Just don't make it the weekend of the 9th/10th

Cheers


----------



## lukiferj (30/1/13)

Happy to help out one weekend too Batz if you need it.


----------



## Batz (30/1/13)

There's a lot of people need more help than us, we are fine.


----------



## Rowy (30/1/13)

I feel a working bee and drink at the Bat Cave coming on.......................


----------



## NickB (30/1/13)

Indeed. If you know anyone who needs a hand this weekend Rowy, Happy to pitch in. Beers at mine after!


----------



## winkle (30/1/13)

Batz said:


> Banjo was busy chasing naughty birdies throughout the rain Nick.
> I might take up some help from you guys one weekend, you any good at filling sand bags?
> 
> batz


Can't be any harder than fixing garage doors h34r:
Might have to be in a few weeks Batz, we;ve got some major changes happening at work right now.


----------



## Rowy (30/1/13)

No one has put their hand up at this stage. I arranged a bit of help for Screwy in Gympie. I'm buggered until the Bundy business is over. I PM'd Batz and told him I would give him a days labour when I'm clear.


----------



## Nick JD (30/1/13)

I GOTS DA POWA! 

Seriously, just got electricity back on since Sunday night.


----------



## yum beer (30/1/13)

Great to hear everybody is all right.
We got 4mm of rain and Im pretty sure a shopping bag blew through the yard on Monday. Needless to say we are Ok here.


----------



## Rowy (30/1/13)

yum beer said:


> Great to hear everybody is all right.
> We got 4mm of rain and Im pretty sure a shopping bag blew through the yard on Monday. Needless to say we are Ok here.


Thats because you live in a great part of Australia YB. Only been there the once but I really liked the place. Haven't seen so much Canola in my life!


----------

